# Firearms and Shooting > Archery >  crossbow sights

## silentscope

so iv just bought myself a crossbow instead of a bow because i though it will be easier to asdjust to bow hunting this way. now i am searching for some iron sights to replace the piece of crap scope that come with it is there anyone i nz that supplys them? iv searched for a few days now and havent found anything at all.

cheers

----------


## Boar Freak

> so iv just bought myself a crossbow instead of a bow because i though it will be easier to asdjust to bow hunting this way. now i am searching for some iron sights to replace the piece of crap scope that come with it is there anyone i nz that supplys them? iv searched for a few days now and havent found anything at all.
> 
> cheers


What brand did you get? Am on my 3rd xbow and I have put a scope on all of them instead of irons. Most of the irons are real piece of junk, and if you'r pushing through tight stuff the front sight can be knocked easily.
Is the scope inaccurate?

----------


## 223nut

red dot instead?

----------


## silentscope

> What brand did you get? Am on my 3rd xbow and I have put a scope on all of them instead of irons. Most of the irons are real piece of junk, and if you'r pushing through tight stuff the front sight can be knocked easily.
> Is the scope inaccurate?


its a mankung? the scope that come with it isnt holding zero and is a pain in the arse to use. i thought i could go with open sights and get it with the drop comensation etc. most of my hunting is on the tops.

----------


## silentscope

> red dot instead?


that was another option but i wanted to try get some iron sights first, i just feel a scope is kinda overkill on a cbow haha

----------


## Boar Freak

> its a mankung? the scope that come with it isnt holding zero and is a pain in the arse to use. i thought i could go with open sights and get it with the drop comensation etc. most of my hunting is on the tops.


Did you check the rail screws? The rail on my PSE Reaper had a spring to dampen vibration and it could be moved by hand accuracy was shit over 25 yds so just tightened the screws and can shoot 3 inch at 45 yds.

Do you spin test your bolts? Some of them comes with the inserts glued in in a slight angle, most xbows shoot better with heavier stuff. Make your life easier and buy good quality carbon bolts, it makes a huge difference.

You can probably make sights for it, try rear AR popup sight and an L shape mount for the front to clear the fletching. Most barrels are drilled on the side just before the arms to mount front sight.

----------


## Boar Freak

BARNETT 3 dot tactical scope | Trade Me 
 @silentscope

----------


## silentscope

> BARNETT 3 dot tactical scope | Trade Me 
>  @silentscope


have you used one of these?

----------


## Boar Freak

I had a no name once for a while, it was ok but I prefer scopes. I have a multi ret. PSE on mine it worked fine the last few years. You can try to give the guys at Archery direct a call? They might have something. Or go with a normal dot and learn your holdover points.

----------


## silentscope

ah yeah ok, i tightened up everything tonight and had another go but still pretty shit groups at 25m. could be im using 16inch bolts when it takes 20inch?

----------


## Boar Freak

> ah yeah ok, i tightened up everything tonight and had another go but still pretty shit groups at 25m. could be im using 16inch bolts when it takes 20inch?


Could be , I have never used shorter than the bow was made for. Also you have to make sure you have the right nock in the bolts. There is flat nock and half moon, check your manual. If your using cheap alloy bolts they can easily bend after a few shots. 
What is the scope on it?
Are you shooting field points? All the same weight?
Are you cocking with a rope?


Crossbows / Accuracy / Maintenance & Tuning.

----------


## silentscope

> Could be , I have never used shorter than the bow was made for. Also you have to make sure you have the right nock in the bolts. There is flat nock and half moon, check your manual. If your using cheap alloy bolts they can easily bend after a few shots. 
> What is the scope on it?
> Are you shooting field points? All the same weight?
> Are you cocking with a rope?
> 
> 
> Crossbows / Accuracy / Maintenance & Tuning.


iv ordered 12 carbon 20inch bolts. the scope is a no brand one that come with it so i didnt have high hopes to start with. and yes im cocking it with the pulley ropes that came with it

----------


## Boar Freak

Hopefully that will fix it. You can try a normal 4x scope, it should have enough adjustment.

----------

